# Natural or Hot colors



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I know color is only one of a few elements in getting a fish to strike but what colors do you seem to raise or hook the most fish on??

I personally like all natural colors on bucktails and glidebaits but topwaters and rubber baits I like to throw hotter colors...


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

> I personally like all natural colors on bucktails and glidebaits but topwaters and rubber baits I like to throw hotter colors...


I agree Madison.

I like to start natural, if that's not working start mixing it up.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

For pike I go with some flash and always have orange and chartruse on hand. If the water is clear flash with maybe a hint of color like mitalic will kill pike. If the water is a bit stained or they are feeding on a spacific type prey then I try and match that color. So color is not as important though as lure type. I picked up a few spoons a few years back that looked realy cool. I have yet to get a pike to hit one, and thats even up in canada fishing. But if I could head out fishing for pike with only two spoons one would be half silver half gold. The other would be a flame red. Out of all the spoons I have this flame red (red glow I think its called) form dare devil has been the best spoon I have. Though I think at last count I got 9 boxes of spoons, just spoons of all different colors and styles. But those two the half and half and the flame red would be my spoon to use. I do though use alot of cranks for pike and have found the Yo-Zuri crystal minnow to be one hot pike lure. The bit of color but more flash then any other crank out there drives pike wild.

Now for musky I stick to duller colors. For jerk baits I find the old black yellow Jail bird works best for me. When using bucktails I stick with a gold brown egle tail that I have modified a bit. I got a few other big marabo tails I throw, again mostly dark colorations.

But out of it all I will say I use natural colorations 50% and use hot colors 50% of the time. For pike hott colors are prefered in my book and for musky more natural colors are prefered. For things like top water color realy does not matter. A black viper and a white jack pot are the top waters i use. I have tryed other types with no luck on them. The only fish I had hit a hot colored top water was a pike that was smaller then the lure. For things like soft plastics I try and stay more natural unless I'm using a jig and twister tail then I go hot colors.

So you could say I'm a well rounded color user.


----------



## The Dogger (Oct 17, 2003)

I perfer natural colors on a body of water that naturally has the Z's in it. In the metro I use hot colors pretty much all the time for sub-surface baits. When it comes to on top I use all dark, or just black 95% of the time. One lake in Wi i fish has Coke colored water and everyfish I have seen caught has been of the extremely bright colors. Ohhh all this talk gets me going.


----------

